# Farmall H will not run correctly



## itsajeepthangg (May 14, 2011)

i have rebuilt the carborator, new plugs, coil, battery, wires etc. it seems to run for 5-10 seconds and then die...how do i adjust for fuel?


----------



## rthomp454 (May 19, 2011)

on the bottom of the carborator there should be a T screw, turn screw to the right until it bottoms out, don't force it. When you feel it bottom out, back out two full turns. You should be able to adjust the mix here with slight adjustment after you crank the tractor. Make sure you are getting gas to the carb, there should be a screw in the bottom of the carb with a hex head that you can remove to see if you are getting gas. If for some reason you are not getting gas check you needle and float to make sure it is not stuck and there should also be a strainer in the top of the glass bowl that comes out of the bottom of the gas tank. Good Luck


----------

